# Stop Leash Pulling, Lunging, and how to use a Prong Collar



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^ This is how I do it for the most part.

A very simple, no BS method.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

I wanted to add this video because it should accompany the first:

@ 0:30 seconds on timer Haz also talks about prong and fitment


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Jen84 said:


> I wanted to add this video because it should accompany the first:
> 
> @ 0:30 seconds on timer Haz also talks about prong and fitment


That's my issue. I may have to reinvest in a different size because the one I have now is slightly too lose. If I take out a link, it's definitely too tight and the prongs stay engaged to the point my dog seems to get keyed up a bit. I'm having pretty good luck with a dog dominant collar.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Rionel said:


> That's my issue. I may have to reinvest in a different size because the one I have now is slightly too lose. If I take out a link, it's definitely too tight and the prongs stay engaged to the point my dog seems to get keyed up a bit. I'm having pretty good luck with a dog dominant collar.


As far as timelines go, I should also mention in the second video he talks again about fitment @ 7:20 on timer:

_"Here is a little secret: The prong collar it doesn't matter where it sits, high, low, whatever. As long as you are using it properly" _- Haz Othman


----------

